
NSA warns of ongoing Russian hacking campaign against U.S. systems - kristianp
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-cyber-usa-russia-idUSKBN2342RE
======
pstuart
And yet fraud from voting by mail is all what concerns the executive branch.
Any supporters of this being more important than those in TFA want to explain
that away?

~~~
agustif
Deflecting is like in the 101 Politics class I think

